# Name change at the death of a parent?



## Dao (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a friend who teaches tai chi with a blend of Buddhism and Shamanism. When his mother died, he changed his first name to his mother's maiden name. He went from Ed to Nemo. I was corrected to call him Nemo and asked why. His wife said it was customary in China when the mother dies and the son changes his name to his mother's maiden name. 
Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone done that in the Bible?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2009)

There were several name changes in Scripture. 

Also, in several other cultures that I know of, people change names at some major life event. 

This appears to be cultural and I can see nothing inherently wrong with it. Go ahead and call him Nemo.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 20, 2009)

And make sure to find him


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2009)

When I was at my undergraduate institution, I knew a guy (a white, western person) who was so affected by his grandfather's death that he changed his name to that of his late grandfather. I recall that things went back to normal after about 3 weeks - he changed his name back again.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 1, 2010)

Never heard of this in China before. Never. Maybe it is a rural thing...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 1, 2010)

When I married, I took my mother's maiden name (she is still living) as my middle name, partly to keep the Scottish connection, partly because my maiden name was unwieldy (my father's family hails from Finland). Cameron will also be Grace's middle name for the same reason.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2010)

I assume it means something different in Chinese, but based on the Latin meaning of the name "Nemo" I don't think I'd want to go by it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2010)

I assume it means something different in Chinese, but based on the Latin meaning of the name "Nemo" I don't think I'd want to go by it.


----------

